# Type of drywall for basement



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Location matters when you're discussing insulation.

I prefer to use greenboard. I use it for everything - it doesn't cost too much more. There are other types of wallboards to prevent mold-growth, though . . . up to you.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As Snav asked; where is the home? There may not be moisture showing as it dissipates when exposed to the basement air currents soon as formed. Did you tape a 2'sq. plastic to the slab and check next day for condensation? Or the wall?
The mold-resistant may work but water-resistant "greenboard" has the paper faces and edges treated to resist water passage; when in a basement- you want the moisture to pass through easily not resit passage.....

Gary


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

For drywall below grade, I'd use either USG Mold Tough or GP Densarmor. Greenboard is sort of outdated. Not at all mold resistant.


----------

